# Estimator Apprenticeship



## Rferguson61 (Jan 12, 2011)

I just took the NJATC aptitude test and got an 8 so now I have to go to a skills test in February. Can anyone give me some pointers on what might be I the test or what to prepare for? Thanks


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

There's an apprenticeship for estimating through the IBEW?


----------



## Rferguson61 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah it is


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

So how long is the program? What were the prerequisites, prior training and education. Is this something done only in your area? Lots of questions never heard of the program before.


----------



## Rferguson61 (Jan 12, 2011)

It's through a power company in oregon. First step was the aptitude test now is thee skill test and I'm trying to figure out what I should be expecting


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rferguson61 said:


> It's through a power company in oregon. First step was the aptitude test now is thee skill test and I'm trying to figure out what I should be expecting


 
Well I don't know what the skill test could be unless it is to have you review a set of plans and do a number of various applicable take-offs for labor and materials. Most companies prefer to have someone with field experience so that they know what the materials, assemblies and progression of work is. There are several estimating/bidding software out there that companies use. Try goggle to locate some with tutorials to help you out.


----------



## Rferguson61 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's not how they are doing it. If you poss the tests then you have a year and a half as a groundman then you start your apprenticeship


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is this apprenticeship through Local 125?


----------



## Rferguson61 (Jan 12, 2011)

Its through a few different locals but yeah 125 is one. Did you apply?


----------

